# Uber Threats Over Acceptance Rate



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Get a load of this email:















Account update















Why it's important to accept trips









The Uber experience is better for everyone when people can rely on the app to get a ride.








If you're unable to accept a trip, that's okay. You can go offline to stop receiving requests. Once you're back online, it's important to accept the requests that come your way.
When riders can depend on Uber, they'll tell their friends and keep coming back. More happy riders means more earnings for you.










Maybe I am not accepting the low markup X garbage trips you are sending at bar close because I am holding out for the heavily marked up XL trip you should have sent me in the first place.

Because I held out last Saturday instead of accepting the trash, I landed a 2.6 surged XL that went 5 miles and netted me $41.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Its all a game and you played it well!


----------



## Ex_Uber_Ant (May 31, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> More happy riders (i.e. More Crappy Ride Requests) means more "work & less" earnings for you.


There I fixed that for you!


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

I didn't notice any specific threat, but yeah, they're letting you know they're watching your habits. 
I guess as long as they don't start penalizing drivers for low acceptance rate those messages and just be ignored.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Certain Judgment said:


> Get a load of this email:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't see any threats. I've gotten several of those for trying to send me more than 10 minutes away. Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## allcingbonz21 (Feb 20, 2017)

Ubereats drivers get text saying similar stuff, especially after cx pickups ten miles away which I do all the time. I dont mind cx after accepting, only then can you select the reason pickup too far away. Was hoping the algorithm would learn I am not dead heading lol.
So tonight I wanted to trust uber. Lol I would be one trip away to Iowa. Each restaurant pickup kept taking me further out beyond the chicago suburbs. Each one 8 miles away from my current spot. I kept going out out out lol. So I emailed urber explaining why I am at 70% acceptance cuz I cant trust you. Now history says I can work in Naperville,Bolingbrook and abouts and earn 100 bucks a day, going west of aurora is a wasteland. Good ol sluber feets will get u into Aurora proper next thing you know montgomery, next sugar grove, next you delivering a 5 dollar run to a kid at NIU. 
I didnt get that far but touched rt 47 tonight, just to see how far It would go. I know uber eats exclusivity is gone too, we were supposed to be first choice on all food runs but I guess that was a lie too.


----------

